# Key Post: Current best value DVD recorder



## babydays

Here's the usual question, but I'm looking for an updated answer!

I want to get a DVD player/recorder within the week and have seen several offers. I can't spend much more than E300 so thought that meant that HD was ruled out until I saw this on piximania:


http://www.pixmania.com/ie/uk/91494/art/mustek/r580-dvd-player-recorder.html#

*MUSTEK R580 DVD player recorder with hard drive  E320*

*Get the most out of your favourite television programmes and DVD's with the Mustek R580. Use the 80 GB hard drive to stock hours of programmes, to be burned onto DVD's at your leisure. You can choose between 5 different recording standards to allow you to store between 1 and 6 hours of recordings per disc. The FireWire connection will allow you to copie your digital camcorder recordings onto DVD+R/RW and S-video and audio/video connections for maximum flexibility. The R580 will thrill you with the quality of its recordings and prove to be a great replacement for your video recorder! *

*Has anyone any views about this make (I've never heard of Mustek)? Also I've seen piximania recommended on this chat site but does anyone have any experience of how they are if there's something wrong with the equipment?

They also have a Mustek player/recorder for E173.

Other possibilities are simple player/recorder at did electrical: 
Manufacturer: SAMSUNG

Model: DVDR122

Sale price E279.95

DVD-RAM/-RW/-R recording
DVD-RAM/-RW/-R playback
One touch recording
Chapter creator
MPEG 4 (DiVX)
Progressive scan
Time slip
Scart connections x 2
S Video input
Audio input
S Video input
Coaxial output
Optical output
Audio output




Manufacturer: PHILIPS

Model: DVDR610

Sale price E235.95

​ 

​ 







DVD Recorder
CD-VCD compatible 
CD-R/RW compatible 
MP3 Compatible 
Video Plus+ 
PDC 
Remote control 
2 Scart sockets 
Colour - Silver 

Height - 43.5 Cm
Width - 28.5 Cm
Depth - 6.5 Cm



I record a lot on our camcorder and also want to use the DVDplayer/recorder as a handy way to record camcorder stuff,then put it on my computer and work with the footage. Which of the DID ones would suit my needs best. Have I missed out on other current offers?

Any advice on what to get gratefully received!
*


----------



## MonsieurBond

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*



			
				babydays said:
			
		

> Here's the usual question, but I'm looking for an updated answer!
> 
> I want to get a DVD player/recorder within the week and have seen several offers. I can't spend much more than E300 so thought that meant that HD was ruled out until I saw this on piximania:
> 
> 
> http://www.pixmania.com/ie/uk/91494/art/mustek/r580-dvd-player-recorder.html#
> 
> *MUSTEK R580 DVD player recorder with hard drive  E320*
> *...**
> Any advice on what to get gratefully received!
> *



The previous model, the Mustek R100B-5, got a mediocre review on Home Cinema Choice. Review [broken link removed]in PDF format - takes a while to load.

"The Mustek R100B-5 is a competent DVD recorder, albeit one with predicatable budget limitations. Build quality is compromised and playback performance is unspectacular."

Hopefully, the R580 has overcome these shortcomings.


----------



## Blarney

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Hi Babydays,
   Buying a DVD recorder is a lot more complicated than buying a VHS recorder. You really have to decide on what features you want, i.e. flexible recording, DV Link, High Speed dubbing , progressive scan and so on. Some of this will depend on what kind of TV you have as well. I would suggest you get a multi format machine as these are becoming more available all the time.

Be aware that in general the cheaper recorders have less features and they are falling in price. Also their are two new formats on the way although they are probably 2 or 3 years away.

Hope this helps


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Hi Weeslip, no I haven't bought anything yet! Tks M. Bond for the review. The fan noise sounds highly irritating - if that's the case with the current model I wouldn't like to get it. Found this 'review' as well. [broken link removed]

Still poised on the threshold of a decision as to whether to go for the cheapest recorder & HD (mustek) or for a better quality recorder. Must say, being able to (for the most part) put the discs away as well as the time slip feature the HD becomes  v. attractive.


----------



## MonsieurBond

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*



			
				babydays said:
			
		

> Hi Weeslip, no I haven't bought anything yet! Tks M. Bond for the review. The fan noise sounds highly irritating - if that's the case with the current model I wouldn't like to get it. Found this 'review' as well. [broken link removed]
> 
> Still poised on the threshold of a decision as to whether to go for the cheapest recorder & HD (mustek) or for a better quality recorder. Must say, being able to (for the most part) put the discs away as well as the time slip feature the HD becomes v. attractive.


 
IMHO, you should spend the extra money and get a named brand like a Philips, Sony or Pioneer. After all, you want it to least a few years, don't you?


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

well, I can't spend more than absolute tops of E350 on this thing. So if I want to give in to the lure of the HD from Mustek I can pay the E320. Otherwise I might just have to accept the recorder of the known brands which have the timeslip function (drives me mad when miss the crucial part of storyline when the phone rings!).

M.Bond - do you really not expect such a machine to last a while?

How soon will HD be commonplace in DVDs at a low price? Perhaps I'm better off just getting a cheap recorder and wait til HD is more affordable by the better brands?

Actually while writing this I'm thinking I might stick to the recorder option but I'm still thrifty minded! Looking through the new Argos catelogue I see Goodmans recorder for E179 but then again perhaps I'll meet the same old problem of only getting what you pay for. 

This morning when I got up I was certain I was going to go ahead and get the Mustek!


----------



## practitioner

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

HI,

Does having a hard drive simply mean that one does not have to keep putting in discs every time you wish to record something?
I like the look of the basic Sony model which is a tad more expensive than the rest at 369 euro.Does anyone have experience with this one?


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

practitioner - where did you see the sony DVDR with HD for E369? I might just increase my budget for that?


----------



## practitioner

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Sorry If I misled you...i don't think there is any HD on this model....does this mean you just end up having a few discs and retaping over them?


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

drat, thought you had come across a real bargain. 

As far as I know the major advantage of HD is indeed that you don't need to fuss about having discs to record onto  - you can record directly onto the Hard disk drive. Also you can 'pause live tv' i.e. if phone rings while watching your favorite programme you can press pause and then resume watching the live TV programme without having missed anything - although some DVD recorders have this feature without a HD. 

Am probably mad but have decided to treat myself and pay up to E450 for DVDR and HD  - Argos has phipils DVDR3300H  - anyone know anything about this one?


----------



## c-saw

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

I'd be interested to know how much it is in ireland...??? And if there's a similar good brand with same specs but cheaper.


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

The philips one that I just quoted above is from the new Argos catelogue in Ireland. 


If you hear of similar specs, good brand and cheaper in Ireland - please let me know!


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

IMHO if you are even thinking of going towards the Eur450 mark you will find no better than the Sony HX710 160gig dvd recorder if you want Quality.

It's at Eur499 in Pixmania - and considering that the 80gig model is 599 in dublin shops you are getting a fantastic top Brand name bargain.

Well I think so anyway cos I have one and it is the business.  Even your granny could use it.


----------



## c-saw

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

[broken link removed]
http://www.didstore.com/estorepro/product_cat.asp?catid=2


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

podgerodge,

the Sony sounds absolutely fabulous and seems excellent value for what you get but............ E499............you're waving temptation at me. I started hoping to get something for approx E300 and now decided I could possibly jump to E450 and now you're talking about almost E500. It just keeps going up!

In anycase - what happens if there's a problem with the goods received from Pixmania - I know you can send it back etc but does anyone have any experience with this?

I'll check out Pixmania for the 80gig model to see what they charge. Have to say that splashed out on a really expensive desktop comp a year ago and am sooo pleased that I did go the extra on it.... but E499 for a TV accessory!!!!!

Are there any other good sites which have current reviews of models? Thanks for the links c-saw.


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

your point being that it is possible to purchase dvd recorders in these stores?


----------



## c-saw

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

I bought a philips dvd writer/player for a pc from an irish based supplier 8 months ago similar to pixmania. It packed it in 3 weeks ago so I contacted the supplier. They said my warranty was with philips. When I contacted philips they said it was direct with the supplier. Sent a copy of my rights from the irish consumer assoc. to help the supplier take responsability...received contact last week to say it was being sorted by philips but they were surprised to get such a letter. (Moral - my money had skid marks goin into their account...slow to take the product back & nearly 2 weeks without now)


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Babydays
Pixmania don't sell the 80 gig model - which does not have DV in for camcorders by the way like the 160 gig does.

I've purchased many items from Pixmania without any problems.  The reality is sometimes you have to assume that most things just work - especially models such as Sony.  

You may have noticed that Pixmania offer a second year guarantee completely free.  But they normally say that in the first year you get the manufacturer to fix it locally.

If you are really paranoid they offer a guarantee for 5.9% - Eur29 approx on the Sony DVD recorder which means you just send it back to them and they give you a credit voucher for immediate purchase of the same or another item on the website without having to get the product fixed at all.

Look at the links to Power city and DID by all means but you get what you pay for.  Sony is Sony!


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*



			
				babydays said:
			
		

> podgerodge,
> 
> but E499 for a TV accessory!!!!!




Far more than that! You'll never have to worry about a blank tape or DVD again.  When you do need to transfer a recording onto a blank DVD it does it up to 16 times faster than the length of the program.  When the phone rings you just "pause the live tv" - you'll wonder how you got by without this feature!

[broken link removed]


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

podgerodge,

As I'm probably not going to go the Sony E499 pixmania route (although it is periously attractive) could you indicate, after Sony, which brands are most reliable. Looking at Tom's hardware reviews, Richer sounds and pixmania there are several I've never even heard of- e.g. pixmania has a KISS with 200GB HD (!), Tom's has Lite-on, some have LG...

Which brands are next best after SONY - how would you rate:
Philips
Pioneer
LG
KISS
Sharp
Sony
etc..more?


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Hah, I had not noticed the link M. Bond provided earlier to shopireland.ie which also presents the Sony for E466.61 - Sony RDRHX510 Recordable DVD + 80GB HDD - SilverSo, now I have two options within my (inflated) budget - the Sony above or the Phlips DVDR3300H DVD for E449.99 from Argos. 

Both have 80GB HD which I'm sure is plenty enough for me!

I'll look for one which has greatest ease of use and compatibility. 
Drat, just noticed that the Sony isn't multi-region. Will check out profiles of both and need to make up my mind!

Any more view or links v. welcome.


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Looks like I'm down to three models to choose from:

from shopireland.ie
Philips HDRW720 Multi Region Capable DVD Recorder / Hard Disk - Silver @ E444
Sony RDRHX510 Recordable DVD + 80GB HDD - Silver  @ E466
from argos:
Philips DVDR3300H DVD 80GB HD E449.99



By the way the savings on the internet sites are phenonimal - DID sells the SONY RDRHX510 for E568 as a 'on sale' price while shopireland.ie sells it for E466! I know they have overheads but what a difference.

Getting closer to a purchase! phew!


----------



## ribena

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

I can't believe it......I just bought the 80gb Sony DVD recorder in DID on Thursday for a whopping 568.......I'm so sorry I didn't look at Pixmania before I purchased.   The 160gb model is well worth it's money there.


----------



## errigal

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Pixmania-Pro have the Sony HX710 for EUR416.

http://www.pixmania-pro.co.uk/uk/uk/84795/art/sony/rdr-hx710-dvd-writer-with.html?srcid=867

Why the difference in price with the regular pixmania site ?


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Pixmania Pro only sell direct to suppliers - they don't make it this obvious when they talk about "professionals".

Babydays - skip shopireland - it's only a front for www.amazon.co.uk where you will save a couple of quid by going direct.  But why you would get the 80 gig version instead of the 160 gig with Camcorder In facility for the sake of Eur33 is beyond me!
As for the Philips model 3300 it is DVD+R/+RW only - not a big deal if you are sure you are never going to be given a -R/-RW disc.  The Sony supports both DVD versions.  Does the Philips have high speed dubbing? Maybe it does - but again, for only 50 euro less I am surprised you are prepared to take chances when you are getting good reviews on a Sony - which is always going to be better than Philips!

Ribena I feel genuinely sorry for you!


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Have pasted this review of the SONY RDHX710 in italics from this forum: 

The person is comparing the SONY with Pioneer 720H

_The Bad:
What I found is really missing in the Sony is:
1. The ability to make directories to store different titles. The Pana has 4 hard coded "Groups" so you can at least mark a title as belonging to a group and see only particular group.
2. The external inputs cannot be named so I have to remember what is connected to where. (I am using all 3).
3. The Pana has nice feature - Disk History so you don’t need to go thought the lib to find in what disk you have what title.
4. No audio Input adjustment - The audio out when connected thought SPDIF is louder than the RCA output. That is causing the amp to be louder when switching from TV or satellite to DVD.
5. No ability to combine titles (can be done only on play list).
6. No ability to EXTRACT part of a title as new title. I can do it using Divide function but it takes much longer. That is especially good for extracting video clips from long recording of mostly bad songs...
7. It is very nice that I can record at 15Mbit/s BUT... there is no SPDIF INPUT so DD cannot be recorded!
8. The Pana has animated titles = easier to recognise what is there.
9. Some photos do not display thumbnails.
10. In my opinion the sliding door of the remote is very annoying. I took it off...

The Good:
1. + R & + RW support.
2. Extremely sensitive tuner and Noise reduction. (I am using mostly FTA SD Digital and Satellite). 
3. 15Mbit recording.
4. 8 hour recording on DVD. I know that the quality is very low but when I compare it to some other DVD recorders with only 6h recorded the 8 hours quality on Sony is even better than the 6h on other recorders.

In total I will give 8.5 from 10.
_
Is it really not possible to make directories for titles on the SONY?_

_Now I;m really disappointed about the piximania-pro site being only for suppliers- stands to reason with those prices.


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Directories for different titles - I assume this means having a "Thriller" folder and a "Comedies" folder etc?  I don't know but all titles are Auto Named by getting the name of the programme direct from Teletext - so 95% of the time when you record something the title is correct (the other 5% of the time it could be the name of the previous programme if you started recording early)

I would not plan on having so many titles on the hard drive that I couldn't scroll through them by name.

None of the other "bad" points made would concern me as they are beyond my requirements!

A nice feature of the Sony, and maybe all other recorders?, is when you press play on any title it offers to play from beginning or from where you last stopped.


----------



## ribena

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

I'm still reeling over my purchase but I have to say, I just love this Sony DVD recorder.  I only set it up over the weekend and set it to tape last night while I was in bed to make sure it was going to tape Big Brother for me all this week while I'm away!  It does have a facility for directories but I haven't played with it enough to tell you about them.  It gives a thumbnail picture for every thing that you tape so you can scroll through it easily plus you can name each recording and create a playlist.  I aked in a lot of shops before I bought my recorder and everyone told me that you can't beat Sony.


----------



## c-saw

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Sounds good. Still fishing for one... I have a lot of tapes that need to be converted to DVD. I wonder what the quality out of 10 would be on the sony?


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

I've copied from VHS to dvd on the Sony with perfect results have to say 10 out of 10.

I copied to hard drive first, edited out bits that were not relevant and then high speed dubbed to DVD.


----------



## Sol28

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

I Was looking at the DVD Recorders too - But need a Multi Region recorder. I Know Sony can only be chipped - Which invalidates the warranty - I had a Samsung Player before which i cracked using the remote control and a code from www.dvdreviewer.co.uk but was trying to look up a code for the Panasonic one in Argos and cant find one - Any one know where else to get codes for them?


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

I'm getting fed up with myself for not making a decision!! I really want a DVD recorder SOON so have to make up my mind. 

Ok - last call - what's the best recorder with HD for UNDER E450? The less the better. LOve the sound of the SONY but cash is a problem. 

Promise to do a review of whichever one I end up buying!


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Ok, I'm at the end of my miserable research and my conclusions on prices are the following!

SONY 510 (80Gb) including P&P from Amazon  = E470
SONY 710 (160Gb) including P&P from Pixmania = E512
Philips 720 (80Gb and multi capable including p&P from Amazon  = E445

And the winner is................Philips...................I think!! Saw some excellent on-line reviews of Philips. I know that Sony is supposed to be better, but I can't get the SONY 510 or I'll only feel like a muts for not paying the extra E42 for the E160Gb which I don't need !


----------



## MonsieurBond

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*



			
				babydays said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm at the end of my miserable research and my conclusions on prices are the following!
> 
> SONY 510 (80Gb) including P&P from Amazon = E470
> SONY 710 (160Gb) including P&P from Pixmania = E512
> Philips 720 (80Gb and multi capable including p&P from Amazon = E445
> 
> And the winner is................Philips...................I think!! Saw some excellent on-line reviews of Philips. I know that Sony is supposed to be better, but I can't get the SONY 510 or I'll only feel like a muts for not paying the extra E42 for the E160Gb which I don't need !


 
The Sony and Philips models both get very consistently good reviews.

You might as well save yourself the money and go for the Philips.


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

I agree.  I've spent more time thinking about your choice of dvd recorders than I did when buying my own! 


Oops - from amazon.com:

"7 of 9 people found the following review helpful:

Warning: outdated, February 2, 2005
Careful! The DVD720 is an outdated model. It has less functionality than the model that succeeded it (the DVD520), yet is more expensive. The essential difference is that one can not record directly to DVD disc on the 720 (or 725), only to the hard disc, and it is not possible to record to the hard disc from a DVD disc. The latter makes it impossible to make a copies of the DVD discs you have made by going via the hard disc. The 520 model has both functions, but I found it so noisy on playback of R & RW discs (and crash prone) that I returned the one I bought."

I don't know if this is true but....best make sure.  Also if you look at the amazon.com reviews a lot of them mention the frequent firmware updates - Sony don't do firmware updates - the machine just works properly when bought!


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Too late ! I'm not going to pay any attention to bad reviews of the Philips now. I read so many review of the major contenders that I don't remember which machine does what! Oh well, the deed is done now. 

Hopefully this thread might be useful to others wanting to buy a DVDR. (If they don't mind the interminable dragging of feet throughout, will I, won't I...)

Once I get it and get to grips with the Philips I'll give some feedback. As I've no patience at all for TV stuff/controls/settings I'll be able to say what kind of a granny-friendly rating it gets.

Tks for all the advice and input. 

GO ENJOY ALL THAT TV YOU'VE BEEN RECORDING ON YOUR FAB SONY MACHINES!


----------



## ribena

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Well done on making your mind up babydays.  I know how hard it is to try pick one.  I went through all of what you're going through and had my mind made up to buy the ordinary Sony (no hard disk) but walked away with my 80gb hard disk model instead!!  I have to say everyone recommends either Sony or Philips, you can't go wrong with either but as a woman, looks mean everything and the Philips model did nothing for me!  I love my recorder now and for anyone else thinking of buying, I would give the Sony 510 10 out of 10 for quality.  Makes you wonder how you ever used a VCR!


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Okay, confession time . 

I cancelled my order  for the Philips and went back and ordered the Sony 80Gb . Hope its good! Have to wait til the last week of August for it to arrive from Amazon so then we'll see.


I don't think I'm fit for all the choices in the modern world!


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

The saga continues!

Think you have made the better choice between Philips and Sony.  But I hope you never buy a digital camcorder or you will rue the day you ignored the DV in facility of the 160 gig version for the sake of saving Eur42!

You should think about using DVD+RW or -RW's for regular recordings that you want to record over instead of wasting write once +R/-R's which you can use for permanent backups.


----------



## c-saw

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Nice one Babydays.  I've decided to take a cheaper route for the moment and have opted for an external Tv-tuner card to connect the pc to the tv. €90. A short cut for pc enthusiast....

[broken link removed]


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

the saga becomes an epic - does the 510 not have i-link or any way to link camcorder to it? I have a SONY Handycam Vision - CCD-TRV218E PAL video Hi8 and indeed one of the reasons to have the DVDR is to put footage onto DVD....


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

podgerodge, taking postage into account the difference in price between the SONY 160Gb and the 80Gb comes to E68.


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Have checked the specs on the Philips and Sony again and can see that the Philips has i-link (for camcorder facility) but can't see that the Sony 510 does. If that;s the case then I'm going to go back and re-order the Philips - if I'm not struck off the web!


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

aghghhghghgh!

i-link is the same as DV in which we discussed earlier! The 710 has it which is the machine you should have purchased all along !


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*



			
				podgerodge said:
			
		

> But why you would get the 80 gig version instead of the 160 gig with Camcorder In facility for the sake of Eur33 is beyond me!
> As for the Philips model 3300 it is DVD+R/+RW only - not a big deal if you are sure you are never going to be given a -R/-RW disc.  The Sony supports both DVD versions.



Remember this?!


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Remembered. 

but...went into Dixons and a guy explained to me that i-link only of use if you have an i-link camcorder. They don't sell any at the moment and they would cost approx E1,000 anyhow. Of course I'll be able to record my camcorder footage through the TV.

So, think I'll stick with the SONY 510


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Not true. I-Link is only a Sony term for DV in and lets you connect any Digital Camcorder into it.  Don't rely on sales advice from Dixons!

Not sure how you intend to record camcorder footage through TV but nothing will retain the quality as well as direct DV input.


----------



## ribena

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Glad to see babydays that you are going with the Sony model. I'm not sure about the i-link but you can definitely connect your camcorder using the video cable that comes with the 510.  I haven't used my camcorder in so long but I know that the same cable came supplied with the 510 that you just connect to the recorder and that camcorder. Stick with Sony.....it is the better choice. The only thing I have to say is that it is a bit noisy when in standby but other than that, fab all round.  I was away all week and set it to record Big Brother every day and 2 episodes of Lost and they all recorded perfectly on the hard disk.


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

tks Ribena. 
Can't wait 'til it arrives. Will give review as soon as I get to grips with it. Still feel a bit mad about spending so much for it but hopefully it's worth it!


----------



## MonsieurBond

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*



			
				babydays said:
			
		

> tks Ribena.
> Can't wait 'til it arrives. Will give review as soon as I get to grips with it. Still feel a bit mad about spending so much for it but hopefully it's worth it!


 
If you can't afford a Sony or Philips, this  * (*non-mainstream brand) seems to be good value model - €370 on Pixmania.ie - DVD recorder, DIVX, 160GB hard disk.


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

That's an interesting one Monsieur Bond.  The only downside I can see is the lack of -R/-RW support.

It appears from Phocus's website that you can copy from DVD to the harddrive as well (pixmania doesnt mention this) which would suggest you could store your entire divx collection on it.  Also accepts CD's with Divx's burned on them according to the website.
[broken link removed]

I would be strongly tempted if I did not have the HX710 to look at this at the price.

Of course the ultimate machine is going to be the DVD recorder that records directly to Divx.


Update - just noticed it does support READING of -R/-RW so thats not so bad.


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Tks M.Bond. 
Did you see any independent reviews of it. The Mustek  (but 80Gb) seems also to be good value.


----------



## errigal

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

What do you think of this one ?

350 sterling. (or 600 EUR on [broken link removed])


----------



## MonsieurBond

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*



			
				babydays said:
			
		

> Tks M.Bond.
> Did you see any independent reviews of it. The Mustek (but 80Gb) seems also to be good value.


 
I could only find reviews in German!

They regularly review cheap DVD recorders in Home Cinema Choice. Mustek and Kiss and the like get ok reviews, but they usually finish by saying "for £50 you can buy a Philips (or other named brand)" - for Ireland, you can double that figure, THEN translate into Euro.

You get what you pay for.

Brands like Sony, Philips, Pioneer, JVC, Panasonic, Samsung etc. are experienced in AV and Hi Fi. Mustek, Kiss, Liteon etc. are (as far as I know) all PC brands bringing their PC component experience to the AV market, which is not sufficient in my humble opinion or at least not sufficient YET until they have a few more years under their belts.

I still have not found my wishlist DVD recorder:

DIVX/XVID/WMA/MP3/Video CD/Photo CD/JPEG playback
Ideally, Internet upgradable firmware in order to support new codecs in the future e.g. Nero 6, DIVX 6
Hard disk min. 80GB
Multiformat recorder (DVD+-R/W, DVD-RAM would be nice but not essential)
Double-layer (DL) DVD support
SACD and DVD-Audio playback
5.1 input (not essential)
Plenty of SCART inputs (as I will use this as a switcher until I eventually buy a HDMI switching amplifier)
iLink aka Firewire aka IEEE 1394 aka DV In aka Camcorder Input
Video upscaling (to 720p or 1080i)
HDMI Output - essential for future proofness
An EPG (Electronic Program Guide) such as Guide+ (which may eventually work in Ireland)
Ideally, support for streaming music either wirelessly (802.11G) or via an Ethernet port
Samsung have a DVD  for €173 on Pixmania with most of this, which I may buy (and a cheaper one for €120 without SACD and DVD-A), then buy a DVD recorder next year.

The move to bigger hard disks, MPEG4 compression, HDTV resolution support, not to mention players which skip commercials on playback, is probably going to change the landscape a bit in the next year. Not to mention HD-DVD and BluRay.


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

SONY 710 (yes  I went back AGAIN and changed my order to the 160Gb model) arrived this morning. 


BUT instructions are only in German, Dutch, Italian or French! Four great books of each language arrived but none in English. My French is reasonable but not for instruction manuals. 
Crazy, pay so much and don't know how to use it!!!

Are there downloadable instructions for this on some website?


----------



## C2H5OH

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*



I think this link will get you what you want. ( althought there are a few versions of the user manual? )
 Or just search the sony uk website.


----------



## ribena

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

You did the right thing babydays....you paid less for your 710 than I did for my 510.  The 510 was really easy to set up.  It should automatically go in to it when you install it for the first time. If not, go in to setup and choose the easy setup option on the bottom and it just does it all for you.  Enjoy playing with your new toy


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Congratulations!

Here is a link that I used for my manual - its a PDF file - just right click and save as...


----------



## babydays

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Tks everyone for the links.  Here I go.....!


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Aldi from 1st September



Sounds good for the money - 3 year warranty is excellent these days - after 3 years you won't want this machine anymore anyway cos you'll be buying the 3000gb mpeg4 realtime recording fridge.  with commercial skip of course.


----------



## errigal

*Re: Current best value DVD recorder*

Anyone thinking of taking the plunge with the Aldi special this Thursday ?

Will every Aldi Store have a stock of these or is it just hit and miss ?


----------



## joanas

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

am thinking of purchasing the sony rdr-hx710 but was informed in a sony shop that it will not work in ireland.  can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## Brendan Burgess

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

I hope it does. I ordered one last week from Pixmania following recommendations here. Having said that, it is still showing up as "despacth pending" 5 working days later which is annoying.

The Sony shop employees I have met have not been very well informed.

Brendan


----------



## errigal

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

Id say the Sony salesman is trying to flog as many of the overpriced 510 models before the 710 becomes available.

My hx710 works a dream. Purchased from Pixmania for the less than the 510 is selling for in the Sony shops.


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*



			
				joanas said:
			
		

> am thinking of purchasing the sony rdr-hx710 but was informed in a sony shop that it will not work in ireland.  can anyone shed any light on this?



that really annoys me - which sony shop told you that?

My HX710 is the best piece of kit I ever purchased from Pixmania.  You will have to download an english manual though as Pixmania only supply a French/German/Spanish manual.

It has the PAL I tuner so no problem with Irish channels.

My God - it's down to Eur444 now - I paid 599 only a couple of months ago and thought that was good!  Sony Dublin are still selling the 510 (80gig without DV In) for something like Eur579!


----------



## joanas

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

Many thanks for the replies. Btw it was the Sony shop in the Jervis shopping centre that gave me the info. to be honest I thought he was just saying that to sell me another model. Think I will invest now in the 710. How did ye find pixmania for delivery?


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*



			
				Brendan said:
			
		

> it is still showing up as "despacth pending" 5 working days later which is annoying.
> 
> Brendan






			
				joanas said:
			
		

> How did ye find pixmania for delivery?



Despatch pending normally only happens with Pixmania when more than the amount of models in stock are ordered that same day resulting in a delay.  Happened to me once but not too long a delay - you've probably got it by now!

Joanas - delivery is quick - 3/4 days using the standard Eur13 delivery.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

Podgerodge

I was passing the Sony shop beside the Shelbourne Hotel and went in to have a look at the 710. He told me that it only does UHF and does not do VHF, so that is why they don't sell it in Ireland. As a result, you can only get Irish stations, you cannot get BBC or ITV or Discovery Channel on it. 

Can you confirm that you are able to watch the UK stations using the tuner on the DVDR? 

Maybe they are correct and the usual models in the UK don't have a VHF tuner, but this German one sold by Pixmania does?

Brendan


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

Hi Brendan

Yes, the Pixmania model DOES have VHF.  There is a British version coming out that may not have it - it has a digital tuner for the UK market.

But absolutely, yes, I tuned in BBC etc through VHF on my Pixmania 710. By the way - in fairness to Pixmania - they don't sell models on the Irish version of the site if the models do not conform to local standards. I'm using NTL's signals by the way - don't know about ordinary aerial's.


From my downloaded manual for the EU version that Pixmania sell:

PAL I - Ireland A-J VHF 
          B21-B69 UHF

I've been on to Sony Ireland a couple of times trying to find out why I can purchase a perfectly good dvdr on the net but not in Sony Ireland - they say all decisions are taken in Britain - makes no sense.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

That's a relief, thank you. I had thought since that I should have bought it locally and paid the VAT to the Irish government rather than the Queen, but now it seems that I would not have been able to buy it in Ireland anyway.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

podge

I am not impressed with pixmania. 

Today, they delivered a box of dvds and a cable, and no dvd recorder. At least in  a Sony shop, I would see what I was getting. I cannot find any email address on their site to respond to about it. I have responded to the email that saying it was despatched, but it does not look like a normal email address so I am not optimistic about getting a response.

Brendan


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

Brendan

Ring this national rate number - 0818 244100
You'll get straight through to Pixmania customer service - they should sort it out quickly - did they not give you a tracking number - I was able to trace all the way incl no. of packages I think!  Did you order dvd's and cables?

I'm surprised at the problems - I've ordered dozens of things from them with no hassle.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

Thanks Podge

The tracking just says that my order is despatched. It does not mention the number of packages.

I had tried that number but got a strange sound, so I had assumed that it did not work from Ireland. I have just called it now and got through to an answering machine. I will try them later today.

Brendan


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

Also check if the tracking / order number on the sticker on what you did get is the same as on the website - were the dvd's and cables ordered by you?


----------



## Brendan Burgess

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

Podge


This illustrates the big problem with buying online. If there are no problems, it works fine. If there are problems, it is too time consuming to sort them out. 

I rang from home this morning and waited 10 minutes listening to their advertising. I could not wait any longer.

I rang from the office just now and it took 14 minutes before they answered. She was very helpful and eventually figured out that a package weighing 1.5kg could not contain a DVD recorder, so she is shipping it over to me by express and refunding some delivery costs.

But it's almost impossible to email Pixmania. You must go through a cumbersome FAQ process which is ridiculous. I appreciate that you had a good experience, but I would not buy from them again. 

Brendan


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

I semi agree with your sentiments.  But given online purchases in general, I would consider that apart from the delay in answering, you received pretty good customer service from them - plenty of online retailers would not have offered to express ship and refund any delivery costs.

In relation to the email - I'm not sure about the FAQ process you had to go through but the email address is customercare at picmania dot com. It's on this page :


And let's not forget - you HAVE saved a lot of money compared to buying the lower model of this machine (80gig without camcorder input) version in Dublin

You'll feel a lot better when you've received the Sony and have hooked such a quality machine up to your TV!


----------



## Brendan Burgess

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

That would not be my idea of good service...

Ordered 15/9 on 5-7 days delivery, wrong product delivered 28/9
almost impossible to find an email address 
Difficult to find a phone number which did not seem to work
No reply to two emails 
24 minutes in total waiting for the phone to be answered after you had given me the right number 

The woman I eventually spoke to was helpful and we will see if she redeems the company. But it's still very unsatisfactory. 

I have sent a third email telling them what I think about the layout of their website and the inaccessability of email addresses. The customer service official told me the one you refer to may not be working. 

Brendan


----------



## Observer

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

DID electrical are doing a special offer on a JVC DVD/HDD 80GB Recorder for €399 this weekend.  Looks good value................


----------



## MonsieurBond

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*



			
				Observer said:
			
		

> DID electrical are doing a special offer on a JVC DVD/HDD 80GB Recorder for €399 this weekend. Looks good value................



Looks like a good deal - the JVC DR-MH20 (a 2004 model) was reviewed on Home Cinema Choice last year and got 4 out of 5 stars. (Full review, in PDF form, [broken link removed] - takes a minute to load.)

Summary
Pluses: Progressive scan output, DVD playback is good, supports DVD-RAM and DVD-R or DVD-RW.

Minuses: Clunky editing, and crucially, no RGB compatible SCART input means if you have an NTL or Sky Box, you can't get a high quality signal, so you won't be able to record with as high quality as you should be able to.

No HDMI or DVI outputs either, but this is not surprising for a 2004 model.

The DID site lists the price as €550, so €400 is a good price. Pity they close at 6 on Sundays. 

Final thought - I would guess that there is a new model coming out, hence the price cut.


----------



## thehill

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

I've just read this thread.  It has everything, twists, turns, I didn't know what was going to happen next - it was as good as some of the novels I've read in the past few months !!

Ribena, I feel for you - I was that soldier !!

But one question Babydays ... maybe I missed it but did the machine actually arrive and how did it work out for you - I'm dying to get the next insallment !!!


----------



## babydays

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

'thehill'   - I've been dreading that question! I feel I should 'give back' to the forum by way of critique but......I actually haven't put the machine through it's paces at all! 

It arrived perfectly, not much of a wait. The only downside was that the instructions were in every language but English (I can read French and Dutch but reading instructions is bad enough in English, let alone a foreign language)... Then (tks to posters here) found the English language instructions but can't print them out as computer shuts downeachtime I download them. Poor excuse I know, but there you go!

So, have used the basic recording function but that's about it. What a waste!
When I get my act together will give a proper review.


----------



## MonsieurBond

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*



			
				thehill said:
			
		

> I've just read this thread. It has everything, twists, turns, I didn't know what was going to happen next - it was as good as some of the novels I've read in the past few months !!
> 
> Ribena, I feel for you - I was that soldier !!
> 
> But one question Babydays ... maybe I missed it but did the machine actually arrive and how did it work out for you - I'm dying to get the next insallment !!!



This thread does twist and turn a bit.

I stick by my earlier recommendation of buying a *name-brand* machine such as the multi-region [broken link removed] from RicherSounds.ie for €350, [broken link removed] also from RicherSounds.ie for €220,*SONY RDR-GX210S DVD recorder for €250 from Pixmania.com.*

The no-name brands (Yamada, Ellion etc.) are cheap and have some useful features (DIVX playback etc.) but are not at all easy to use, some don't make good quality recordings and have very noisy mechanisms and may have long term build quality or reliability issues coupled with not-ideal remote support arrangements (especially if bought over the Net).

I would strongly advise saying a few extra squid and buying a decent brand.


----------



## MonsieurBond

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*



			
				MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> I stick by my earlier recommendation of buying a *name-brand* machine such as the multi-region [broken link removed] from RicherSounds.ie for €350, [broken link removed] also from RicherSounds.ie for €220,*SONY RDR-GX210S DVD recorder for €250 from Pixmania.com.*



Komplett.ie are doing some LG DVD/HDD models starting with the  *[broken link removed]  for €379 and going up to the LG RH-7900H DVD/HDD recorder Silver 160G ±R/RW DL "Time-Shift" DV-In 2xSCART HDMI for €569.*


----------



## paul123

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

Back to the Sony RDR- HXD710 recorder

Perhaps podgerodge or Brendan as owners can respond. Can it do the following:

(1) I have a Sky box (NOT Sky +) but my subs has lapsed. Can this Sony 710 let me record one sky channel (eg. skynews) while taping another (eg. ITV2 or CEEBIES)

(2) Is it multi-regional or can it be hacked so (without invalidating the guarantee) ?

Is Pixmania still the cheaepest place to buy and should I steer away from the UK interent sellers ?


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*



			
				paul123 said:
			
		

> (1) I have a Sky box (NOT Sky +) but my subs has lapsed. Can this Sony 710 let me record one sky channel (eg. skynews) while taping another (eg. ITV2 or CEEBIES)
> (2) Is it multi-regional or can it be hacked so (without invalidating the guarantee) ?
> Is Pixmania still the cheaepest place to buy and should I steer away from the UK interent sellers ?



1) I'm not sure I understand - do you mean record one channel with the Sony and TAPE another with a VHS recorder or do you mean record two programmes at the same time with the Sony?  You can't record two programmes at the same time with the Sony - you would need a dual tuner.  Either way, unless you have a dual tuner for the Sky only one digital signal can be recorded at any one time as far as I am aware. 

2)  There are 2 hacks available, both of which seem too tiresome for me to have tried ( I just have another multi region dvd player attached to the sony and tv).   Here is the link if you want to try the options out:

http://www.videohelp.com/dvdhacks.php?dvdplayer=hx710&hits=50


3) My opinion on Pixmania has not changed - as I have never had bad service from them.  Others have.  The HX710 is a great deal on Pixmania for Eur440 considering the lower model is on sale in Dublin Sony centres for nearly Eur600 - with only a 80gig hard drive and no DV in.  So, if I was purchasing again I would go to Pix again.  But Brendan would probably disagree with me as he had problems with delivery for awhile.


----------



## ribena

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

The Sony 710 gets great  in Pixmania.  The 510 is super for me, the best feature being that it draws across the name of the programme you are taping for ease of reference.  I would definitely go for a Hard Disk also, its a huge advantage.


----------



## paul123

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

Podgerodge

Apologies for the confusion, I should have asked :

I'd like to watch on Sky channel (eg Skynews) and record with the DVD Hard Drive another Sky channel (eg. ITV2 or CEEBIES)??
This is currently impossible with my VCR.

I am happy enough to just to record one programme at a time, as long as I can watch something else, and that something else also be a satalite channel.


----------



## ribena

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

ASAIK with all digital tv, you can only watch/record one channel at a time.  You can record the irish boys through your aerial and watch the digital channels or vice versa but that's about it.


----------



## MonsieurBond

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*



			
				ribena said:
			
		

> ASAIK with all digital tv, you can only watch/record one channel at a time. You can record the irish boys through your aerial and watch the digital channels or vice versa but that's about it.



Depends on whether the digital decoder box (digibox) has one or two tuners built in. In the UK market, two digital tuners is not uncommon. Unfortunately, we are a bit more limited in the Irish market, not helped by the lack of technical conformity between NTL and Chorus.


----------



## podgerodge

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

i believe the sky + box has dual tuners.


----------



## C2H5OH

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*

Thought I'd add this if anyone is considering a purchase in the next week or so:
Lidl are selling a 160 GB hard disc DVD recorder on Thursday 8th Dec for 300 euro
[broken link removed]

Think this is the spec: *Targa DRH-5100x* 
http://www.targa.co.uk


----------



## MonsieurBond

*Re: >>Current best value DVD recorder*



			
				C2H5OH said:
			
		

> Thought I'd add this if anyone is considering a purchase in the next week or so:
> Lidl are selling a 160 GB hard disc DVD recorder on Thursday 8th Dec for 300 euro
> [broken link removed]
> 
> Think this is the spec: *Targa DRH-5100x*
> http://www.targa.co.uk



The Philips DVD recorder (without hard disc, unfortunately) can now be had for €150, which is not bad. At this price, it's hardly worth buying a no-name cheapie brand, when you can have a well designed, easy to use product.


----------



## G123

Felt I had to defend my Targa DRH 5100x.

Purchased my HDD DVD Recorder in Dec 05, hard drive became faulty in Jan 07. Just my luck, one month over the warranty I thought... 

Not so, I discovered that this unit has a 3 year warranty.

With some trepidation I went to the hassle of sending the unit to an address in Kerry (Postage costs were refunded) and unit arrived back fully repaired after 4 weeks approx. 

In the meantime I had to suffer on with my Philips DVD recorder (without HDD). Because of my experience with both of these units I would recommend to anyone to purchase a HDD unit only.

Also, in relation to the 'cheapie' Targa, apparently it's an LG OEM model. (the same as the _setup, exit, 2 9 6 0 model_.)


----------



## Guest125

I have a targa too which I bought in 05 never had a problem with it.


----------



## Z100

Bought the Pioneer DVR540 from Richer Sounds recently and it's a dream  

Not even sure if that model is widely available any more (needless to say a newer one has been released) but I'd highly recommend it if you can find it. Picture quality, ease of use, etc, couldn't be better, and Guideplus is brilliant, even (finally) managed to get it working for RTE1 and RTE2.


----------



## europhile

I suppose you'd all kill me if I asked for recommendationss for a foolproof DVD recorder with HDD. And I don't want some no-name Aldi or Lidl yoke, thank you very much. The above posts would probably have me back at Square One. I know nothing about DVD recorders. Thanks.


----------



## europhile

Okay, guys, what about this one?


----------



## europhile

And why is this one so much dearer?


----------



## MonsieurBond

europhile said:


> And why is this one so much dearer?





Because it is a newer model which has HDMI and some other features such as Chasing Playback which is useful.

A pity it doesn't have DIVX support like the cheaper model. 

If you don't have a HDMI or DVI input on your TV (and aren't buying a new TV soon) then you might be better off with the cheaper one.


----------



## willmy41

[broken link removed]

Has anyone tried this - seems a great alternative to buying an expensive DVD with hdd.


----------

